
Firefox 77 - nimar
https://www.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/77.0/releasenotes/
======
mikece
I haven't done much front-end development of late but I recall the days for
front-end web devs where if you weren't doing it in Firebug you were doing it
wrong. Then Chrome Dev Tools changed everything... have the Firefox Dev Tools
caught up with Chrome Dev Tools yet?

~~~
uallo
Firefox has been providing amazing developer tools for a long time already. In
some areas they are better than Chrome's, and vice versa. Just give it a try
and see for yourself.

